# Eastern Idaho Fishing



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

I’ll be in the Idaho Falls/Rigby/Rexburg area soon for a family reunion with the in-laws. I’m going to need to escape from time to time (if you know what I mean) and thinking of picking up a fishing license and wetting a line. I’ve never fished up there and don’t know where to start. How is the Henry’s Fork? I prefer fly fishing but open to any suggestions. I’m looking for all your honey holes and fly/tackle recommendations you have. PM if you’d prefer to keep it on the DL. Thanks!


----------



## CrayDad (Feb 20, 2020)

You're not that far from Ririe rez. Good fishing and crawfishing (if you can get a trap or two)


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

brisket said:


> I'm looking for all your honey holes and fly/tackle recommendations you have.


This is my kind of post!!!

That area you describe is seriously a fly fishing (ot any type of fishing) Mecca. Your options are only limited by the time you have and your own imagination. Seriously! Drive an hour in any direction and you'll have world class fly fishing all along the way.

Many fly shops or guides have online fishing reports for the more major waters. They keep them fairly well updated. As for flies, check the hatch charts for when you'll be there. Salmon flies might still be on if you're going soon.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Henry's Fork is an amazing river, but it can be hard to figure out. I agree with the advice of buying some flies and getting advice from local shops in the area. Try the stretches around Ashton, Warm River and Island Park. I think the Salmon Fly hatch is done for the year, but you might still be able to entice some. 

My pic on this forum is a 21" rainbow caught in Box Canyon on the Henry's Fork. We had the advantage of a drift boat.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

If you have access to a pontoon or float tube, Henry’s Lake was fishing extremely well as of last week. Biggest fish we saw caught was caught by a fly-fisherman less than 200 yards out from the main boat launch at the state park.

The Henry’s lake outlet also fishes well this time of year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Kwalk3 said:


> If you have access to a pontoon or float tube, Henry's Lake was fishing extremely well as of last week. Biggest fish we saw caught was caught by a fly-fisherman less than 200 yards out from the main boat launch at the state park.
> 
> The Henry's lake outlet also fishes well this time of year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sounds awesome, I do have access to a float tube. Any recommendations on what to fish with at Henry's lake this time of year?


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys. There is a fly shop close to where I’ll be staying, I’ll be sure to stop in pick up supplies and see if they have some advice they’d be willing to share.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

brisket said:


> That sounds awesome, I do have access to a float tube. Any recommendations on what to fish with at Henry's lake this time of year?


Black leeches and buggers. Even in our boat, we caught most of our fish on black leeches and marabou jigs fished with spinning rods.

I'd assume it hasn't changed too much in the last week. It's been cool up there.

There were several 5 lb + trout at the cleaning station both days we were up there.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

my goodness -- you've got the South Fork right outside your door! That whole area from Heise (and above) to Bear World is fantastic fishing! I know where I'd be!


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Henry’s Lake is incredible. It has large brook trout! 
And other mentionable trout, like hybrids and Yellowstone cutts.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

How much can you fish? Henry's is awesome. South fork is really awesome. It's really putting out a lot of water right now so wading might be difficult. 

I've fished Henry's Lake, Henry's Fork, South Fork, and several tributaries. Tributaries are closed till July 1 (and they're probably running high anyway). I've had a ton of fun fishing those smaller streams.

Henry's Fork: Good caddis hatches at night. Box Canyon and confluence of Warm River pretty good. Warm River way up high can be ok, but not great for big fish, and that's a pretty long drive from where you're staying. Nymphing black buggers, caddis nymph, prince nymph, or streamers can be good. Caught some nice fish just wading along the bank there. 

Henry's Lake: Float tube access. Lots of places to fish. Black leeches. I've done really well about now on a yellow/kelley green marabout leech, but tied smaller. It's a good leech/damselfly nymph and has been VERY effective. 

South Fork: Great PMD hatch later in summer. Fish any riffle and there are fish. Can nymph with buggers, stoneflies, caddis, baetis nymph, midges, worm patterns. Streamer action can be awesome. There are wading opportunities, but pontoon/boat is easier access, especially with higher flows.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

caddis8 said:


> How much can you fish?


Unfortunately not a lot. I was hoping to sneak off to Henry's Lake today but it was pouring rain this morning and has been raining most of the day. I guess I'm a fair weather fisherman. lol. The place I'm staying at is right next to the Snake River (according to Google Maps). It's a big river and seems to be at high flow, with most spots I'm not comfortable heading out in waders. The water is murky and not sure the best way to fish it is. I fished it for a couple hours last night from the bank but no luck. The owner of the place suggested lures, so I tried that as well as some flies, but no luck so far. Any tips for fishing murky water? There were a couple drift boats that came by and I didn't see them catch anything on the stretch I was at least.

Sounds like I need to venture out a bit, but we have a lot of family activities scheduled for tomorrow, I'm not sure I'll make it out. :sad:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

murky water = dark colored buggers.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> murky water = dark colored buggers.


+1 on that.

If you are using gear, a silver or black spinner is money in the murk.

If you are a true degenerate and the regs allow, (IDK the regs where you are) fishing a nightcrawler in the pocket water slowly is golden in runoff situations.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Don't think he can see this but... hope you get a chance to fish tomorrow with better luck. 13k range is definitely intimidating for wading. 

We'll be near Heise and then outside Ashton at the end of the month. Similar situation: never been and looking to escape a couple hours each day. But just wetting a line in Warm River each night will be plenty fine.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

brisket said:


> Unfortunately not a lot. I was hoping to sneak off to Henry's Lake today but it was pouring rain this morning and has been raining most of the day. I guess I'm a fair weather fisherman. lol. The place I'm staying at is right next to the Snake River (according to Google Maps). It's a big river and seems to be at high flow, with most spots I'm not comfortable heading out in waders. The water is murky and not sure the best way to fish it is. I fished it for a couple hours last night from the bank but no luck. The owner of the place suggested lures, so I tried that as well as some flies, but no luck so far. Any tips for fishing murky water? There were a couple drift boats that came by and I didn't see them catch anything on the stretch I was at least.
> 
> Sounds like I need to venture out a bit, but we have a lot of family activities scheduled for tomorrow, I'm not sure I'll make it out. :sad:


Murky is good. Worm patterns like squirmy wormy, san juan worms, brown/black/olive buggers fished close to the banks can be very good. Pine squirell leech is one of my favorites also. Works great out on the North Platte in Wyoming.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

caddis8 said:


> Murky is good. Worm patterns like squirmy wormy, san juan worms, brown/black/olive buggers fished close to the banks can be very good. Pine squirell leech is one of my favorites also. Works great out on the North Platte in Wyoming.


Squirmies are my favorite in murky conditions. I like the brighter colors but not sure it matters much. Had a great murky water evening fish on the Weber last week with all fish caught on squirmies.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Do you just fish em like San Juan worms then? 

Just finished my order for regional flies. Haven't done that in a while. My gear needed an update and cleaning though.

Hope folks are enjoying their fishing.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

backcountry said:


> Do you just fish em like San Juan worms then?
> 
> Just finished my order for regional flies. Haven't done that in a while. My gear needed an update and cleaning though.
> 
> Hope folks are enjoying their fishing.


Yep. Just like San Juans. Easy to fish and tie.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, the two full days we were there, it rained almost all day.  I made it out for a couple more hours and threw some dark buggers, but no hits. 

Thanks everyone for the help. I forgot how nice that area is in the summer, I haven't been up there in a long time. I might be time to plan another trip with some dedicated fishing time and hopefully better weather.


----------

